# Cholestyramine



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

I was prescribed cholestyramine by my physician to try to control diarrhea and nausea. I find it so disgusting that I heave after taking it. Anyone have any suggestions for making it more palatable? I can keep it down, but the grit and the taste are awful.


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

What kind of pill is it ? can you smash it and mix it into some applesauce ?


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

Its a gritty orange flavored powder. Sort of like citrucel I suppose. Applesauce might work, though.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

*I sometimes mix it into my oatmeal, and I've tried other foods that are thick enough to disguise it.But the absolute best is when I put it in my blender with some orange juice, 1/2banana, milk or yogurt. It makes a yummy smoothie and I cannot taste or feel the powder at all!CathyMarie*


----------



## tummytumbles (Nov 24, 2008)

I mix it in gatorade just a bit and chug it down I dont take a whole packet though Im trying to slowly get my body use to it


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know - after just a few days on cholestyramine, I feel the best I have felt in months. Fingers crossed that this is what I have been looking for.


----------



## shnapper (Mar 26, 2009)

I too am taking this powder as prescribed. I figured I ate bad Hamburger and the diahrrea hit and the Choly powder helps.I for some strange reason don't mind the gritty taste, must be I've eating worse at FT. Leonardwood years ago? LOL...However I still get some sharp pains in the lower Abs that bug me. They are not crippling or very hurtful just annoyingand cause me to panic a little. I am going to also try the calcium as suggested in another thread.........I'm 42 years old and this just came out of no whereand my doc is trying all he can, but I'm still a tad scared.........


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Gatorade works the best for me, too. Orange juice is good at disguising the grittiness, but I sometimes get acid reflux, so OJ is not my first choice. I tried the applesauce route, too - not bad. The smoothie idea is really great - I'll try that, too.


----------



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

Please does anyone know the difference between Cholestyramine, Welchol and Questran? I'm getting them confused through the different threads


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think they are all bile salt binders. Cholestyramine is the generic form of Questran. In powder form and Colestid is the same in pill form.BQ


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I know alot of people have found benefits from questran powders(here in uk) and other similar powders, I have tried questran 3 years ago for 8 months and i am on it again now 2 months, no improvement at all in my Diarrhoea IBS. its a shame that if somebody finds something works for them that it doesnt work for everyone. Ive got so bad with my IBS-D since christmas, ive had cameras put up and down, stool sample taken , bloods done, Iv tried probiotics, lactose free, gluten free, the only thing that helps (and sometimes its hit and miss) is taking 2 immodium tablets every day, then sometimes i have to rush to go. My gastro specialist on wednesday gave me my biopsy results and said everything was fine, which is good, he now wants me to stop taking everything and to go into hospital for more stool sample testings and a ct san, How i am going to manage to even get to the hospital without the immodium i do not know.


----------



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

BQ said:


> I think they are all bile salt binders. Cholestyramine is the generic form of Questran. In powder form and Colestid is the same in pill form.BQ


Thank you very much BQ, and good luck Cherrypie so sorry for all that pain and frustration, remember you are not alone..


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been on Cholestyramine for nearly 2 weeks now, and I still feel the best I have felt in years. It has been a life-saver for me (so far).


----------

